# Venison Pastrami



## indaswamp (Feb 9, 2020)

Today was smoke day for the venison pastrami I had in the cure for 14 days.







Some pastrami on rye with swiss cheese for dinner tonight...






I added a step this go around though. After smoking for 6 hours to INT 130* I vac sealed it and put it in the sous vide @125* for 4 hours. Tender like beef!


----------



## 73saint (Feb 9, 2020)

Looks great!


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 9, 2020)

73saint said:


> Looks great!


Thanks 73saint. I used the top round roast from a 122# doe. right at 2.5# of meat.

I have 4 more roasts in cure now...will hit the smokehouse in another 2 weeks. It's just SOOOO GOOOOD!!!!


----------



## jcam222 (Feb 9, 2020)

It looks amazing!! I love pastrami


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 9, 2020)

jcam222 said:


> It looks amazing!! I love pastrami


Thanks jcam222. I too love pastrami! The sous vide finish for wild game meat is a game changer.


----------



## tropics (Feb 10, 2020)

looks great
Richie


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 10, 2020)

Wow, looks gorgeous! Like, RAY


----------



## xray (Feb 10, 2020)

Looks awesome from another pastrami lover! Love that sandwich.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 10, 2020)

Nice I could wolf down one of those sammies with no problem.

Warren


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 10, 2020)

Looks fantastic!
I bet it was delicious!
Al


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 10, 2020)

tropics said:


> looks great
> Richie


Thanks Richie! It was good...guess what I eating for lunch today?!?!?


sawhorseray said:


> Wow, looks gorgeous! Like, RAY


Thanks Ray. I've been making pastrami with goose breasts for years and it is hands down my favorite way to eat goose breasts, but this venison pastrami is a lot more tender.


xray said:


> Looks awesome from another pastrami lover! Love that sandwich.


Thanks xray! Can't wait to get my drying chamber up and running so I can make some homemade swiss cheese. Would be awesome on that sandwich!


HalfSmoked said:


> Nice I could wolf down one of those sammies with no problem.
> 
> Warren


Thanks Warren, I'm amazed at how fast I finished it! T'was real good!


SmokinAl said:


> Looks fantastic!
> I bet it was delicious!
> Al


Thanks Al, that it was. Hope I've inspired some people to make it!


----------



## archeryrob (Feb 11, 2020)

What spice blends did you use.


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 11, 2020)

archeryrob said:


> What spice blends did you use.


https://honest-food.net/goose-pastrami-recipe/

Only changes: I used 0.25% cure #1 based on the weight of meat, and 1.5% salt. No juniper berries.....


----------



## gary s (Feb 11, 2020)

Looks Good

Gary


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 11, 2020)

gary s said:


> Looks Good
> 
> Gary


Thanks Gary!


----------



## archeryrob (Feb 11, 2020)

indaswamp said:


> https://honest-food.net/goose-pastrami-recipe/
> 
> Only changes: I used 0.25% cure #1 based on the weight of meat, and 1.5% salt. No juniper berries.....


I like the recipe, Buuut, I'm highly disagreeing with this. Goose is the gamiest meat I as as hunter have ever eaten! I've eaten a lot too! Grass feed beef and goose are two entirely different things to me. 

I do agree they get tough when cooked sometimes, especially quickly. Slicing across the grain is always recommended with me.



> Why geese? Well, Canada and snow geese are very close to grass-fed beef in flavor (they eat the same thing), they have large, easy-to-work-with breasts, and *they do have a tendency to be tough*, (agree with this though) which means that any way you can cook them that lets you slice the breasts thinly is a good thing.



That said, I have never seen any meat improve like goose with curing.


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 11, 2020)

I would say it totally depends on what that goose has been feeding on. I've eaten cananda geese that have been feeding on peanuts and I'm telling ya they were very mild indeed. The ones we kill in Kansas that have been eating grass are strong in flavor. YMMV.....

I do agree...goose breast improves greatly with curing.


----------



## archeryrob (Feb 11, 2020)

There no peanuts around here and our only eat grass, soy and corn. I've never had one not strong tasting. I do nothing but cure them any more.


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 11, 2020)




----------

